# Best snowboard equipment Review site?



## Grimdog

Ah yes. The guy with the jacket wide open, the sleeves of his jacket pulled up, and what look to be some pretty snazzy sweat pants. This guy is at every hill I've been to.


----------



## Guest

Grimdog said:


> Ah yes. The guy with the jacket wide open, the sleeves of his jacket pulled up, and what look to be some pretty snazzy sweat pants. This guy is at every hill I've been to.


hahahaha. what is that guy? is he one of the really good guys, park-wise, or just one of those guys that eats shit everytime he tries something. lol either way this guy looks LEGIT, not really hahaha


----------



## Guest

SnowBoard Reviews - "Where The Riders Write The Reviews"


----------



## Guest

Cool form eh? What you think.. 











_______________________________________
Im think I want to try snowboarding.. Any snowboard tricks??


----------



## Guest

that board reviews site is way too hard to navigate..it doesn't seem legit. i guess the one i posted is way better..


----------



## Mr. Right

boardReviewer said:


> that board reviews site is way too hard to navigate..it doesn't seem legit. i guess the one i posted is way better..


I've always liked that site. It's not that hard to navigate, you pick your company, and whether you are looking for a boot, binding, or board, and hit search :dunno: I guess it could get a little complicated if you add what year you want it from, or how many years experience the rider has, but other than that....I don't think it's that confusing.


----------



## Guest

*Board Review Sites*

OK, so the two equipment review sites posted here:

1. 13,394 Reviews for snowboarding reviews - Buzzillions.com
2. boardreviews.com/

Anyone else with any other good sites? Between these two, I think the first one seems way more legit and easy to navigate. Opinions?


----------



## romesaz

So, what you're saying is that the site (1) that contains reviews of Electronics, Toys, Skis, Socks, gardening equiptment is more legit than the site that contains nothing except snowboarding hardgoods (2) written by what looks to be more legit riders?
Okay, so fine, you can admit that you're affiliated with buzzilions or whatever, but really to call another site not legit, just cause the one you're pushing is a half-assed version of Amazon's online store that has started to sell everything.

Sorry, just my 2 cents


----------



## Mr. Right

romesaz said:


> So, what you're saying is that the site (1) that contains reviews of Electronics, Toys, Skis, Socks, gardening equiptment is more legit than the site that contains nothing except snowboarding hardgoods (2) written by what looks to be more legit riders?
> Okay, so fine, you can admit that you're affiliated with buzzilions or whatever, but really to call another site not legit, just cause the one you're pushing is a half-assed version of Amazon's online store that has started to sell everything.
> 
> Sorry, just my 2 cents


:laugh: I like you, that's funny. I didn't even check his link because I knew it would suck. Notice his only 3 posts are in this thread.


----------



## Guest

it's cause i don't spend my life on forums. and the reason the site has everything from electronics to sports gear, including over 13,000 snowboarding reviews is because they have partnerships with over 1000 ecommerce sites-- everyone from Staples to REI to Dicks sporting goods, Sierra trading post, and on and on. 

So obviously, if they're getting all of their reviews from their clients, it's going to be a really expansive inventory..and trustworthy reviews.


----------



## T.J.

boardReviewer said:


> and the reason the site has everything from electronics to sports gear, including over 13,000 snowboarding reviews is because they have partnerships with over 1000 ecommerce sites-- everyone from Staples to REI to Dicks sporting goods, Sierra trading post, and on and on.


review sites with "partnerships" to companies are bogus. the companies pay the site/reviewers for positive reviews.


----------



## Guest

T.J. said:


> review sites with "partnerships" to companies are bogus. the companies pay the site/reviewers for positive reviews.


No man..look at the parent site : PowerReviews.com. The reason they're able to get reviews from all their clients is becasue they power the review technology on all of these sites. Look at the list of clients...PowerReviews: Featured Clients

"We power customer ratings and reviews on over 1000 branded storefronts! Here are some of our featured clients" . they license the review technology for free in return for these reviews which are published on Buzzillions.com product reviews - Get the Buzz before you buy!. 

that's why they are able to verify that the person writing the review has actually bought the product.


----------



## killclimbz

All I can say is that I get much better reviews/recommendations off of forums than any of those so called "review" sites. Half of the people who write their reviews are the "I bought this so it's cool". Hanging around a forum, I find people who have similar tastes, and I see how they respond to replies. It's easy to weed out the idiots. Just my $.02


----------



## Guest

killclimbz said:


> All I can say is that I get much better reviews/recommendations off of forums than any of those so called "review" sites. Half of the people who write their reviews are the "I bought this so it's cool". Hanging around a forum, I find people who have similar tastes, and I see how they respond to replies. It's easy to weed out the idiots. Just my $.02


when you have hundreds of people rating and reviewing a product, even if there's one or two idiots, the majority will bring out the truth. like wikipedia. and with a credible review site, you can find anything you're looking for, and see how people reviewed it. i think people who take the time out to rate a product and write a review, they have something they want other people to know about it, whether it's very negative or positive, or just what they think of the product overall.


----------



## romesaz

boardReviewer said:


> when you have hundreds of people rating and reviewing a product, even if there's one or two idiots, the majority will bring out the truth. like wikipedia. and with a credible review site, you can find anything you're looking for, and see how people reviewed it. i think people who take the time out to rate a product and write a review, they have something they want other people to know about it, whether it's very negative or positive, or just what they think of the product overall.


For a site that has thousands of customers reviewing, you'll notice that snowboarding equipment is reviewed by at most maybe 5-6 people.
Keeping the 1 or 2 [corrected for truth] legit/rider reviews from the hundred's, you're actually not much better of at that site.

Yes, it is beneficial if you're looking for something 'quickly', but in terms of wealth of knowledge, a forum would be a better place to search. People that can answer your questions, and have more experience with the product.
Also, it seems there are no poorly rated products on that website 



p.s. it's bloody slow too


----------



## Mr. Right

Yeah, Fuck Buzzilions



















Sorry I couldn't resist. I don't want a snowboard review from someone that bought the board, rode it once, and wanted to review it while they reviewed their Daewoo piece of shit dvd player. These are my people :cheeky4: and if you don't spend your life on forums, than how do you have the time to come argue about your favorite pop-up site on a forum? 

Here is a quote from one of the first reviews I found on AMS bindings (whoever that is????)

"I was most pleased by the quick shipping by Overstocl itself. As far as the bindings, they are a good looking product, seem to be pretty well put together. Would have like to know if the bottom or sides were alluminum or plastic as this makes a huge difference in performance. They look alluminum, they are plastic. I'd say a pretty decent set of bindings for the price thats for sure, havnt had the chance to try them out, so we will see if they can hold up." 

The guy hasn't even ridden them and can't tell if they are aluminum or plastic, but he gives them 5 stars. Thats more like an aesthetic review. Here, you'll hear about how many people have broken them, how they broke, how flexible they are, what type of adjustments they have, etc. Not that they look good in the box and 5 stars for bindings never ridden.

Ok one more review quote. These bindings had 5 reviews, 2 of them were from people who hadn't even put them on their feet yet. This blows me away.

"The product came new, as it should, and is in good working order with all the assembly parts. However, I have not actually tested it yet because the season isn't here just yet. So accordingly at first hands on experience it looks fine. Although, the pictures really do make it look a tiny bit better than in person."

Ok so I took your website for a test spin and in my opinion, it gets 1 star for existing, and 5 stars for only being linked to this forum through this thread. Can I put my review on Buzzillions?


----------



## brandonC

*check out http://snowboard.findthebest.com/*



boardReviewer said:


> Who here knows what the best site is to find snowboarding equipment reviews?
> 
> I've been searching around and off of this forum and a few others I found this site was the most mentioned: 12,542 Reviews for snowboarding reviews
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:Check out this site--- [URL="http://snowboard.findthebest.com/"]http://snowboard.findthebest.com/--- to compare the best snowboards, it has pretty much every single new listed board form this year.


----------



## ev13wt

I want opinions from people I "know".

Fuck all of your review site in the ass. Noone looks at that shit anyways. Only "reviews" on there are like 3 noobs and the product description I already read a gazzilion times. A big ass waste of time. Escpecially buzzilions.


----------



## kingkoajmr

I'm a fan of Snowboard Gear Reviews By The Good Ride


----------



## pcdawg

I like this site.

Reviews – Shayboarder.com


----------



## Triple8Sol

SnowboardingForum
AngrySnowboarder
Shayboarder


----------



## baddmaddy

Another good site worth mentioning...

Snowboard Reviews


----------



## phile00

Personally I check out: 

angrysnowboarder.com <-- His review system works well and he know's what he's talking about. 'Nuff said.

thegoodride.com <--Tons of reviews, although their site design is atrocious though. Another trick to this site is after you read the summary, you can click on the tab that says "the good ride take" below the summary for a more in-depth review. Not all boards have the in-depth review though.

snowboard-review.com <--decent amount of board reviews. Their review videos aren't that helpful though. Their articles are more helpful. The review is always at the very bottom after the board introduction and whatnot. Not all boards have reviews and the summary at the top isn't enough to tell you what you need to know.

And snowboarding forum of course.

I like to read reviews from experienced riders. They have the technique and attention to detail to understand board dynamics. Regarding the reviews on this forum, as you read through posts you almost get to know people. You can get a feel for how legitimate their reviews are. Reading reviews written by random people though is pointless for me. It's too hard to trust. 

DumbNutz96: "OMGz BEST BAORD EVR I CRAVED SO AMAING ON GROOMERZ AND LNADED JUMPS, GR8 ALL MOUNTIAN BORED" 

Meanwhile, it's a wet noodle with no pop, and you take his sage advice and are sorely disappointed. Not to mention I don't think you can do a legit board review with 3 sentences.


----------



## twin89

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/


----------



## s.cho912

I just bought the Burton Ruler Boots last weekend. Im a newbie to the snowboarding world and this is my first package, so please dont consider me an expert. But, I love my board/binding/boots. The Ruler is great but a little stiffer than the boots Ive tried. Im not sure if its the fact that they are new or what have you, but from the reviews Ive read, they are generally on the stiffer side. Also, the lace system locking mechanism they have is actually pretty cool. 
Also, my board is a Joystick and I have Cartel Bindings.


----------



## PredaClone

s.cho912 said:


> I just bought the Burton Ruler Boots last weekend. Im a newbie to the snowboarding world and this is my first package, so please dont consider me an expert. But, I love my board/binding/boots. The Ruler is great but a little stiffer than the boots Ive tried. Im not sure if its the fact that they are new or what have you, but from the reviews Ive read, they are generally on the stiffer side. Also, the lace system locking mechanism they have is actually pretty cool.
> Also, my board is a Joystick and I have Cartel Bindings.


And in other news, cold in Wisconsin tomorrow.


----------



## skipmann

Here another option: Board Insiders | Your Resource for Snowboard Reviews


----------



## onji

skipmann said:


> Here another option: Board Insiders | Your Resource for Snowboard Reviews


I do like having an initial look at

thegoodride.com
snowboard-review.com
shayboarder (something like that, I forgot the URL...)

If you're gonna buy something though, I'll still ask around the forums, or better yet have a test ride using the stuff if you can.


----------

